# Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada



## Isa (Feb 21, 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion on this subject and I really think it is important for every Canadian tortoise/turtle keepers to know and to inform other keepers with the correct informations. It is ilegal to import turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada. For personal use, the only way it will be possible is if you live in another Country and have a tortoise or turtle, move in Canada and have the import permit. 

It is the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) that establishes the import requirements for all animals (including domestic pets) entering Canada.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/imp/petani/amphe.shtml

"_Turtles and Tortoises
An import permit** is required for turtles and tortoises from all countries.

For personal pets, these animals must have been in the owner's personal possession in the country of origin and accompany the owner to Canada.
For research and scientific purposes within a laboratory, display in a recognized zoo, they do not need to be accompanied, but still require a permit

Turtle and Tortoise Eggs
An import permit** is required for turtle and tortoise eggs from all countries, but will only be issued to zoos and research laboratories.

The reason for restrictions on turtles, tortoises and their eggs is that there is a great danger of transmitting serious diseases, such as salmonella. Until a Risk Assessment demonstrates safety, no permits will be issued for turtle and tortoise eggs for personal use or commercial purposes (i.e. pet stores).
** Please complete an Application for Permit to Import and forward it to the CFIA Area Import Office in the province into which you wish to import the animal(s).

Note: Please apply for a permit at least 30 days in advance of the import."_

I called the CFIA and they transfered me to a vet who works with the CFIA and they both confirmed the infos.

If you have any questions, you can contact the Canadian Food Inspection Agency at 1-800-442-2342.

For questions and discussion on this topic, please visit the Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal discussion thread.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 11, 2012)

I am not a lawyer, and I do not play one on TV, but from what I read, this is what a pet shop or distributor would have to fill out to get live chelonians into Canada. I can understand that many would not want to put up with this BS, but it seems a far cry from it being illegal.

It does not look that onerous, or even that expensive (although I admit I did not read all the PDF forms). It is rather annoying that there are no provisions for private individuals doing this on a hobbyist level, but I really did not see anything stopping one from doing their own paperwork and submitting it.


----------

